# Diesel Watches?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Someone talk to me about Diesel watches.

I've always thought they were pretty crappy fashion pieces but took one off a chap today as part of a swap and it actually feels very good quality.

Listed it on the bay as was the original plan, but I'm having second thoughts! Someone talk me out of it.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Not bad for fashion watches - I used to have a few before the bug really bit. My mate has been wearing the same one for years so pretty sturdy.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Diesel watches are decent quality, and their designs are a bit different from the norm, so I like 'em. I've only got one in my collection at the moment, but I wouldn't hesitate getting a few more. The one I've got is this:










My only criticism is the red hands are quite hard to see against the black background in certain lighting conditions. It would have been much better with a white face or white hands IMHO. I still like it though, the strap is really soft silicon so it's really comfy, and the colour is even more lairy than the photo shows, it's a real eye catcher. Definitely not to everyone's taste on here, but I can live with that :lol:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been mildly inquisitive for a while. The ones I quite like are called the "Big Daddy", or something. I've been keeping my eye on them but they seem to go for about Â£150 or more, pre-owned. Too much for what is an out-and-out fashion watch. Some of their less expensive watches are quite attractive as well.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi I have a few all been good, they do some nice watches now days use a lot 70s type case and dials they also seem to put more work into there different designs of there watches but a bit like the japs were with car and bikes years back they seem to take bits of designs form all the other make from way back and today that's only imho.all the best woody77.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat, man


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

it said:


> Whatever floats your boat, man


3 bar WR though. That's almost like, sweatproof.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Trigger said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever floats your boat, man
> ...


Brings me out in a sweat looking at the ugly thing!!!!

:fox:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had a few Diesels and I'd have to say the quality has been mixed so pick your model with care. These are the ones I've hung on to:










Yes, sorry I actually own one. The DZ7125 is an acquired taste but it's the size of a dinner plate on the wrist and always attracts comments when worn.Keeping the two main movements perfectly in sync is a PAIN though.










This one is a DZ1234 and features an animated LCD dial reminiscent of a radar sweep. A triumph of style over content but being a keen airshow fan I thought it was cool.










This DZ2028 features a polarising disk that allows you to black out the dial leaving just the hands on a black background for greater visiblity. Presumably. Who cares, it's cool too.

There are a couple of others I'm on the lookout for but I usually bide my time as you quite often find them with good reductions.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Got mine from Woody a while back. Super quality. Weighs a ton. A keeper for me.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Never really thought about 'boutique brands' for myself but my son has a Ben Sherman watch which seems pretty good quality.

Rob


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Never mind.

I logged on to e.bay to withdraw it this morning and it had sold overnight, so not meant to be I guess.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Any chance of posting a pic, just out of interest?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'd rather not! 

Ok, here you go then.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it's different, but maybe not one of their more attractive offerings........... (same could probably be said of mine though!) :lol:


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I quite like that. Wouldn't pay much for it though.


----------



## chronotrigg (Jun 7, 2011)

They're nice. I had one as a teen and loved it. Genuinely. It's nice to like a watch and not even think about whats inside. I wish that was the case now, it would be cheaper.


----------

